# Funny LGD



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Ok so I have seen my GP laying in the water bucket lately, soooooo we decided to get her a kiddy pool....and now one of our triplet pygmy babies that is a month old has decided to do the same thing and lay in the pool.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I know this doesn't have anything to do with your story but I am new here and I can not figure out how to post. Could any one tell me how?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I know this doesn't have anything to do with your story but I am new here and I can not figure out how to post. Could any one tell me how?


 go to "board index".... select what category you want to post in... from the long list...

Example ...go to "Goat frenzy".. if you want to just talk fun stuff about your goats...or? ...under where it says "Goat frenzy" there is a area below it... that says" New Topic" click on it...

It goes to another page....you will see a blank area.. under topic icon..that says "subject" ...fill in what the title is going to display...

In the large box area... that is where you write in your question or what you want to chat about....

When you are ready...then... you can click on "preview" under that big box...to see how it reads...if all looks good... then click on "submit" next to "Preview" ...hope that helps.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ok so I have seen my GP laying in the water bucket lately, soooooo we decided to get her a kiddy pool....and now one of our triplet pygmy babies that is a month old has decided to do the same thing and lay in the pool.


 That is super smart....but very odd for a goat...they usually don't like water.... :wink:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

That is so funny! You will have to get a pic!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

:O A goat that likes water! Are you sure its a goat?! Hehe


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Would love to see photos of them in that kiddy pool. 

Rosti... Welcome from NJ :wave:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

My goat Ben used to take showers with me til he got to big then it was just weird so I made him stop. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Will try to get pics today....I do believe Nahla (goat) learned from LGD...she lays in and then flips over just like the dog does! its tooo cute....very odd though because every other goat I have ever had doesn't like water, but she just jumps in lays on one side and then flips over. 

Will post pics today if I can get some...I have one with the durn dog in it...she is smart and will get in right after I get clean fresh cool water :hair:


----------

